# Jersey CDX



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's official.... Jersey got his CDX title yesterday with another first place finish!!! :nchuck: Our goal was to finish this title before all the shows moved indoors for the winter, and we pulled it off!! So now we get to start really focusing on learning the Utility exercises (I have as much to learn as he does this time... Utility is a foreign concept to me), so we're going to really take our time with it and spend some time enjoying the journey. Just wanted to share our bit of good news with all of you... I'm so proud of my boy!!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOOHOO! CONGRATS TO YOU AND JERSEY! 

That's wonderful news!

(Don't forget to change your signature!)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! give that handsome boy a good ear scratch from me & the girls!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

CONGRATS!! What great news.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats to you and Jersey. Give him a big hug for me!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*ABOUT TIME YOU POSTED IT!*
It was very hard not to post it before you did. It is so great (and nerve wracking) to watch one of your own children enjoy and love a dog of your breeding. To see them also perform so nicely in the ring is just icing on the cake.
*CONGRATS TO YOU AND JERSEY!!*

*Dad*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Jersey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> *ABOUT TIME YOU POSTED IT!*
> It was very hard not to post it before you did. It is so great (and nerve wracking) to watch one of your own children enjoy and love a dog of your breeding. To see them also perform so nicely in the ring is just icing on the cake.
> *CONGRATS TO YOU AND JERSEY!!*
> 
> *Dad*


Your just trying to get me to teaqr up now. Well it worked thank you very much. Great Dad sentiment to share with us her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats you guys! That's a big accomplishment!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congraulations! That is fantastic! Way to go Jersey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome! good job!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Congratulations to Jersey and Mom!*
:nchuck:​


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!
A wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! And Steph, thanks for the reminder about my signature... hadn't even occurred to me!! I'll have to go update k9data too!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

WAY TO GO Julie & Jersey!!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulation. I know how much work it is.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations Julie and Jersey. What a great accomplishment and to finish first too!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jersey, you're the boy! Congratulations on an impressive showing for a gorgeous golden.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well done. Congrats, Julie and Jersey!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Congrats! Julie & Jersey*

arty2:arty::appl::You_Rock_

that about sums it up!!!!! lol

Congrats!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Julie and Jersey! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------

